# How difficult is magento?



## sonnylandham (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all, I'm relatively new to this and not that much of a techie. I've done a lot of research and I like the options and ability to run multiple promotions using magento. But the cons, from what I've read, are (a) magento is a bit more complicated that shopify or oscommerce and (b) magento can run slower on shared hosts. I don't mind getting a VPS and starting with magento because its options look well suited for if/when my business grows. 

Just want to get some feedback from anyone who's using magento and/or tried it and if the pros outweigh those cons. Thanks for the support and advice, much appreciated.


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been running Magento sites for several years. I run small to heavily traffic'd sites and I think that it's easy (lazy) to knock it as being slow. I currently run on shared, VPS, and dedicated. One that runs on a VPS receives 1m hits/year with no problems. 

The major pros are that it's ridiculously powerful, quite extensible, and can grow right along with your business.
Their are quite a few tweaks that can be done so that it runs faster, much of it having to do with caching. 

The cons are that it's not the easiest to design templates for (steep learning curve). 
"premium" themes that are available tend to all look the same.
Bloated code base. 
Making changes to the core files, for whatever reason, can come back to bite you when you update the software. 
Upgrades require a lot of care, diligence, and testing.

I personally love it, but depending on your store and plans, it can be something akin to taking a M1 tank to hunt squirrels.

====
Forgot to add that a good host is absolutely the key. Specifically server power and number of other domains sharing the box.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I would not recommend it. As an E-ommerce site it is slow, painfully slow. There are easier, faster, more user friendly templates out there.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I assume everyone is talking about their pay versions.

Does anyone know if their free version that Blue Host offers is any good?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Louie2010 said:


> I assume everyone is talking about their pay versions.
> 
> Does anyone know if their free version that Blue Host offers is any good?


I think they may be talking about the free version. 

The magento open source version that they have available for people to install.

It's a good shopping cart software, but it's just not as easy to customize and use right off the bat as a few others. Takes a bit of learning to get going.


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> I assume everyone is talking about their pay versions.
> 
> Does anyone know if their free version that Blue Host offers is any good?


Most of the sites running Magento that you tend to see is a free version. The only pay versions they have are their Enterprise, Professional, and hosted (Magento Go), which are in the minority.

What you seem to be referring to is a host having a "one-click" install, which many do. If one-click isn't available, you can typically install it on your shared server. Either way, it's usually free.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

consultantnomo said:


> What you seem to be referring to is a host having a "one-click" install, which many do. If one-click isn't available, you can typically install it on your shared server. Either way, it's usually free.


Yes, that is what I was looking at. Is the one-click much easier to set up with no experience, or is there still a lot to know?


----------



## watt (Dec 27, 2006)

There is the Magento Go - Hosted eCommerce for Small and Emerging Merchants



*Introducing magento go*

Magento go is a turnkey service for building and running an online store. No hardware, software or coding required.

Free for 30 days.


----------



## sonnylandham (Jun 17, 2011)

consultantnomo said:


> I've been running Magento sites for several years. I run small to heavily traffic'd sites and I think that it's easy (lazy) to knock it as being slow. I currently run on shared, VPS, and dedicated. One that runs on a VPS receives 1m hits/year with no problems.
> 
> The major pros are that it's ridiculously powerful, quite extensible, and can grow right along with your business.
> Their are quite a few tweaks that can be done so that it runs faster, much of it having to do with caching.
> ...


I was thinking either the free or Go version...which host do you use? I was thinking Servint.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I wouldn't use magento if you have no code experience. Issues come up and you have to dig in the code to fix it.

For example when IE 9 came out the credit card portion of the checkout wouldn't work with it. Even if you find some help with a fix you still have to figure out how to make the code changes.


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

sonnylandham said:


> I was thinking either the free or Go version...which host do you use? I was thinking Servint.


I use FluidHosting.com for shared. They bought out the shared hosting accounts of my previous host, Steadfast, and I have been quite pleased. I loved Steadfast and the transition, and uptime, has been great. For larger sites, I use various services from MediaTemple and, again, I'm happy. 

The big question is how much do you want to play with complex code vs. just populating and running a modest storefront? There are certain things that Magento does well, but others it does not without getting your hands dirty in the code.


----------



## lynch (Apr 18, 2011)

I had magento the paid version and I hated it. If you don't know how to code I would definitely stay away from it. It's great if you are a skilled developer (I think thats the word I'm looking for). Other wise you're just going to kick yourself in the head trying to adjust the main template to match your site, or even make it blend into a different site then the template they offer you.


----------



## ClarkeStone (Jul 10, 2011)

Although it's great to do all the work yourself, and continue on with shop maintainence, upgrades and changes. It's always worth a thought in doing the lions share of the work, and then outsourcing a little of the work for around $3 an hour to tie up any loose ends you're struggling with. Yes it's further investment, but why struggle finding a single piece of code for 4 hours, with limited knowledge when an experienced coder can do the same in an hour, and for $3-5?


----------



## Oliver Henry (Jun 8, 2020)

it's a bit difficult, click here Magento Migration Services - RLTSquare to checkout more about Magento.


----------

